# Losing attraction... what happened?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey all, it's been a while...

So far things have been 'ok', not exactly perfect recently however. I've been turned off the missus, for reasons I never really expected. It's been so many years and I had thought I've dealt with this problem but meh...

The only thing that allows me to be attracted/love/care about someone is all about strength (rare enough as it is). The nature of inter-dependency in regards to marriage is the complete opposite of that from time to time. From the first day I met her she went from complete independence slowly to complete dependency on me. I somehow feel like I'm taking care of two daughters instead of just one now.

I always said in earlier years; I want a woman to walk side by side with, not have to pull her along like my child. She's gone from a "woman I chase after", to a "woman I walk side by side with", now to a "woman I drag behind"...

It's hard to explain, and I'm having weird feelings, losing my attraction to her. Even little things like this can make a big difference in terms of attraction for me. It's not really urgent but I'm tired of the nights where I look at her and just DONT FEEL ATTRACTED. It's an odd feeling, even if I love her.

Meh, this is weird, just speaking my mind... been bothering me for some time...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I remember reading much from you in the past. I think you are just bored and compiling reasons.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LOL. 

Sol... why no attraction? Do you not want sex with her? Is she turning you off physically? Does she not bathe? Fart on you? Nasty breath? Won't try to please you sexually/affectionately?

Have you talked about her with this????


----------

